# african kids



## whistule (May 21, 2008)

suggestions.  I could certainly use some help with over exposure and grainyness in places.  Also anyone got a easy way of adding dark borders - not really after anything thats clean or tidy - more like that rough edge you get on teh edge where your camera film runs out


----------



## Renair (May 24, 2008)

It was great you had the opportunity to photograph the kids, but I would have liked to see more full lenght portraits as well as close ups. Also, the position the shots where in, I would have walked around to make sure I had suitable blackgrounds, the harsh sun doesnt work in BW  unless you tone it right.  The colour shots would be far more effective I think....


----------



## chris82 (May 24, 2008)

I like the shots but I agree with renair about the backrounds and harsh light also I would like to see the shots without the boarders.


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2008)

I'll respectfully disagree with the comments about the harsh lighting.  I think that given the nature of the subject matter,the harshness of the lighting actually enhances the mood; that is, it's  harsh, unforgiving enviroment in which these children live, and that is underlined by the lighting.  Just my $00.02 worth - your opinion may vary.


----------



## whistule (May 26, 2008)

yeh, i think I have been a bit cavalier at most stages of the process - although that's perhaps what led to the situation of getting the shots in the first place.  The photos were scanned in from prints and I turned the contrast up to give them more depth but the over exposed areas grew in the process.  I could have done it selectively in photoshop and obviously would have been better to have scanned in from negs.  I personaly dont think colour would've been right for these shots and I wouldn't want to loose the 'grittiness' of the images.   If I had the background right in the first it would have made a huge difference although I'm not sure if this would've been possible - it's just as the situation unfolded - but I certainly try pay more attention to this in the future.  

Many thanks for the comments.


----------

